# Ten gallon



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

If I want to breed guppies, how many should I get to populate my ten gallon?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

2 if you don't have more tens(or larger for grow out) for the fry!


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Sometimes 1 male will "poke" a female to death. Be careful! !! You might want 6 or 7 males instep


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i say,if you have a bigger tank with a big gourami blue gourami comes to mind or something around that size you could give him live foods.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Your tank will be crowded before you'll know it...


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well everybody that is not what he asked,he asked how many guppies he should have to breed them.lets answer this then we can talk about how he will get a place to house the babies.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

As you seem to understand the question what dolphielov asked,well then give him the answer.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Brian, dude. chill. 


In order to populate the ten all is needed is two fish as Tom said. However it would be wise to have a plan for the offspring, because before long you will be covered in little ones. Best to have a way to rehome some or a fish to feed some to. Be aware not all fish will eat the fry, I learned this the hard way.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Brian, dude. chill.
> 
> 
> In order to populate the ten all is needed is two fish as Tom said. However it would be wise to have a plan for the offspring, because before long you will be covered in little ones. Best to have a way to rehome some or a fish to feed some to. Be aware not all fish will eat the fry, I learned this the hard way.


that was a month ago.so i did chill about a month ago.and i think that 2 is a bad number for breeding guppies.cuz he will keep pestering the 1 female til she dies.if you want to breed and keep the females alive i would get about 3 or 4 females.so 1 can take a break and the male can chase another girl.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

What a discussion this simple topic has become, guys...

The main question was: How many guppies he needs in order to breed guppies in a 10g? Well, just two! Nothing more, nothing less... This is the only correct anser there is...

And before anyone starts to argue that you're in need for more females to avoid stressing the other female becoz' of the male's behaviour; I can tell you that not always the female will be harassed by the male when no other females are around. I have kept often single pairs of guppies in one smaller tank for a longer time without getting the female stressed.

The "stressing" story when the male would chase the females all the time comes from the given which we've been told throughout the years. It refers to all kinds of livebearers. So, not only guppies for that matter. And a lot of novice aquarists just copy this story. Yes, it's true that a lot of male livebearers are vital female chasers but it's a common given. It doesn't always work this way. 

So, I have to correct anyone who tells that just a pair of guppies (consisting a male and a female) ain't working because of the possible harassment. But I do have to say that extra females to keep with a male is preferable. This is the correct answer on the breeding story. Nothing more, nothing less...

My response on this topc ain't coming from a book but from experience for over 40 years of breeding livebearers...

You take care,
"S"


----------



## shaddrag (Mar 25, 2015)

I just got into breeding livebearers... but I only had 2 guppies for a little bit (and when I separated the female into the breeder box, the male was freaking out more than the female.) I had to get some more females to calm down the male, and the 1 guppy had about 17-20 fry for her 1st brood.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

This may be long overdue but now is better then never. I am sorry for acting like a smart ***. I acted like I knew everything about breeding guppies when I have not even bred one fish in my life. While yall have bred hundreds of fish. Also you were right majerah1, I did need to chill out. Yall are the ones with years of experience in keeping fish and breeding them. While I am just the almost 14 year old (may 20) that does know a lot more then the average person about fish but nowhere near yall. When I checked out this thread a few days ago it actually pained me to see how disrespectful I was acting to yall. I hope yall can accept my apology.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Water under the bridge, my friend. We value your opinion and advice, because even though it had sometimes come off rather harsh, it was accurate for the most part


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Truth be told if your wanting babies, just get a couple of females and more than likely they are already hit and you would soon be over run. After my move I lost all but 3 females and I now have plenty.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Water under the bridge, my friend. We value your opinion and advice, because even though it had sometimes come off rather harsh, it was accurate for the most part


Well thank you, I feel like a weight has been lifted from my shoulders.


----------

